# seasickness



## zopilote (Oct 10, 2003)

Have any of you who suffer from seasickness ever used those prescription patches that go behind the ear?....do they work?


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Seasickness is all in your head.. Its a deep down phobia of being stranded and or drowning fear.. your mind psychoschematics it till your nauseas..and get sick ,, llike a nervouse sick feeling .. if your confident out there there is no seasickness.. but if the patch keeps your mind off it then i guess they work but save ya some money and use a bandaid cause thats all the patch is as dramamine is just a placebo but people believe it and so it must work..
but thats just my opinion..
have fun ....



fishing... its better then sex... sometimes..


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey Eaglesfanguy,
You must have never been on a boat with 8 foot waves before with a bucket of chum right next to you before. Anyway I usually use Bonine as it works well and it doesn't make you drowsy.


----------



## zopilote (Oct 10, 2003)

Years ago I sailed in the U.S. Merchant Marine. I would often spend up to 2 months in the North Atlantic between Newfoundland and Ireland. The ocean can be wicked up there. I would usually feel sick for the first 3 or 4 hours and then I'd get used to it and feel fine. I haven't been on the ocean in years and I'm going out for a day this weekend. I would hate to spend half that time feeling bad. It's in your head alright...in your inner-ear.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Well going to one's bachelor party the nite b4 and going on a fishing trip ain't no fun either.

I was in the Marine's for 5 years,rode on every boat they put me on,never 1nce gotton sea sick.
Went on my first fishing trip and couldn't keep my cookies down.

I just bring pork rines,cheese n crackers,water and may some Canada Dry.

Looking @ land also helps if you fishing in-shore.


But,I would recommend staying off the Kool-Aid(aka Beer)if it's your 1st time on thewater.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

BOOZE AND MO' BOOZE! WORKED FOR ME... LOL


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

zopilote, 

I have used the patch on my last two trips out. The
first time out the seas were 6 to 7 feet and the winds
were between 30 and 38, I felt fine. The last time it
was a super nice day and I probably did not need it.
You never know though, so I do not take any chances.

I have a set routine, I get a good nights sleep and take
a dramamine the night before and then I do not 
eat anything until I am out on the water (that is just my
preference) I put the patch on 3 or 4 hours before I go 
out. I take a lot of peanut butter and cracker snacks and
gatorade with me. If the waves are really really rough I 
will take another dramamine after 4 hours. A lot of people 
will take a dramamine and then get sick after a few hours. 
I have found that for me the effect wears off after a few hours.
(I know that if I feel a little sleepy that I will not get seasick)
Those are just my personal experiences and it might seem
like overkill, but it works for me and I have never been 
seasick since I stated following those steps.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

*Always Prepare Not to Get SeaSick*

The first time I went on a head boat, I forgot to take the Drimamin and took it minutes before the boat took off. The sea was pretty bad that day and less than 30 minutes into the trip I got sick. The last thing on my mind was fishing and I never felt so miserable in my life. 

Thereafter, I always take the pill the night before and take one first thing in the morning and I have never gotten sick again. I always check the weather and only try to get out when the winds are low. I have found that better weather always means better fishing on a head boat this time of the year.

I also talked to different people on the head boats over the years, and some of them take Ginger, which they say work very well. I checked a chemical handbook and indeed ginger is and anti-emetic (does not induce vomiting).

CCC


----------



## julesvaughan2 (Sep 5, 2003)

I have used the patches for the last 4 years, before that I used dramamine, and it failed me one time when there was 6-8 ft swells. The patch has worked fairly well for me except for this past summer, when it was about 100 degrees and there was 6 ft swells, I think the combo of the heat and the waves were too much, although the good news is that I was among the few that did not chum that trip. Personally I would get the patch, because if you do get sick, fishing is the last thuing on your mind! I would rather use it and fish. The only side effect I have ever noticed is a dry mouth, and I put mine on the night before the trip to make sure the medicine has time to get in my system good. The only drawback is the patch is by prescription only.
Jules


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

In my opinion, I think seasickness is more in your head than anything. I've been in a 19ft Carolina Skiff in 6-8ft swell fishing 2 days in a row with out dramamine and had no problems. Mind over matter is all, just focus on that big one that you're going to hook into. If you think about getting sick, you can garauntee you're going to be chumming with something other than butterfish. Have read that some captains do recomend ginger though. Hope this helps
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Anthony. as a matter a fact ive been on an 85 foot head bout out of Barnagate light most of my life ive been in 12 foot seas with swells damn near showing the bottom in the inlet .. ive been there mateing holding down everything in the semi gally from spilling over... im also ex navy 35 foot seas baby 26 degree rolls and 30 degree pitches.. now thats fun... never once gotten remotly seasick.. i once after a nasty night of drinking and other stuff. was feeling nausius.... but ate a sandwich with bluefish blood and vomit .. and felt awsome .. my mother on the other hand wasnt so thrilled... but as people are saying taking the pill the night before and then when they go... its all in what confidence you have if its either in the pill or just the fun of fishing... Im 31 years old been on head boats and personal boats since i was 10.. ive been in 5 ft seas in my 16 foot jon boat.. never even remotly got sick.. plus alcohol always helps....

anyway i love watching the chummers.. lol


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*In over 40 years of Off-Shore Fishing* I've been sick exactly twice.

Both times I was flabergasted. I'm one of those guys who just doesn't get seasick.

*But I did. *

Now, I always take a pill. I think of it as "Trip Insurance." 

I've got nothing to prove. I go to have fun. 

Sometimes I entertain customers on the boat. I always encourage everyone to take a pill. It's stupid to risk getting sick, in order to prove what an experienced Sailor you are.

For many people, I think anxiety plays a part in their afliction, but I'm sure that's not the only factor.

I used to fall asleep in the Tuna Tower on my Dads Bertram. I've always been relaxed and comfortable, on the water.

I've been plenty scared a couple of times too, but that didn't make me seasick.

I don't think there's one single, absolute cause for seasickness.

But there is a single, absolute solution to the problem.

*Take a Pill.*


----------



## REEL MAN (Aug 31, 2002)

http://www.jimbaughoutdoors.com/SeaSick.htm 


HOPE THIS HELPS YOU OUT!!!!


DARREN:

I ALSO RECOMMEND IMODIUM AD IN CASE THERE IS NO SHI**ER ON THE BOAT,BECAUSE IT WONT HIT YOU TILL YOU GET 3 FEET FROM THE DOCK!!!!!!!:jawdrop:


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I guess everyone is different. Some people aren't prone to seasickness. Me and my weak stomach are. My advice is to find the routine that works best for you, whether that be the pill or the patch. If you go fishing enough on a boat, you'll figure out what you need to do soon enough.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

20 or more years ago I took the big white steamer from Los Angeles to Catalina Island.

Seems there had been an earthquake off Hawaii somewhere that caused what they referred to as a "Northern Bump".

I had some donuts before I got on the boat and saw them again after only 30 minutes into the trip. Never been so sick ever since, and it was strange as the seas were calm, but there was a rolling motion to the current.

I took a seaplane back just to avoid another trip on that boat.

All together now.... Whats that dogs name???

RALPH! :barf: 

Bob


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

Anyone ever had VERTIGO?


----------



## N8sBug (Jul 19, 2003)

*Wow,...*

I never knew that so many had similiar experiences, personally when I go out im 50/50 either i get sick or i dont. I think knowing the anatomy of the problem helps too,... which stems from a viscous fluid sack in your ear which aides in balance. This sack when jarred sends a signal to the brain which almost instinctively sends you into a spread-eagle-grab-whatever-you-can-and-hold-on-for-dear-life-reaction. Well like most viscous fluids when you shake them enough (exactly what happens when you sit on the water for 30 or more minutes) they become less viscous and hence from that more likely to send a regain-balance signal to the brain. This signal will cause your brain to load your blood with adrenaline each time the signal is received and will be amplified if you are in the least tense/uneasy. The end result comes down to how your body deals with any sort of concentration of adrenaline; some get sick some dont. The result can be mentally offset and tamed as Ive found, dont ask me how, but it can. This would also explain why a hangover and boating can be unpleasant as your stomach is already soft and a natural reaction to adrenaline is to evacuate the stomach.
MY old man was a merchant marine and sailed around hurricanes with nasty swells and to this day Ive never seen him get sick on any boat but every now and again I lose it. Experience will help you with sea sickness but dont look at it as mind over matter because sea sickness isnt a challenge its just something that happens so take it in strides and try to enjoy the time away from work, house chores, and the rest of life that gets ya down. Remember this should be a time to relax and have fun, dont worry about it and it will go away even if you have to flush your stomach once or twice for it to sink in. 
Oh, the trick that ive found that can atleast slow the sickening feeling is find something to do; stand up, check your bait, anything that will take your head off of it: it helps you relax and automatically combats your bodies natural instincts. If a pill works for you fantastic, but im not going to be the one to tell you that its just something that makes you sleepy to take your mind off of it that way. UHHH,... OOOPPS


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

Good Answer! Seasickness also has a way to attack you more if you are Tired or run down, or catching or just getting over a cold/flu. (Vertigo can affect you even on dry land--sort of like the room is spinning for hours. )
A Coast guard buddy of mine told me that they always recommend you eat Bland food (dry toast, crackers, etc.) before & during your trip, & greasy food should be advoided. He also said Ginger Root Supplements help. There is a Prescription drug called Mechizine that works for some, but the bottom line is, Everybody's body reacts differently from others, so find what works for you & stick with it.

Hope this helps-


----------



## onion (Jun 15, 2003)

Dramamine is a mild sedative and helps to counter nausea symptoms. Additonally it helps your sense of balance like meclizine does. The patches (scopolamine) on the other hand work as an anti-cholenergic, that is it works to prevent the brain from releasing the chemicals that cause nausea. It does tend to give you "dry mouth". So the bottom line is the patches will prevent you from throwing up but don't have the sedative effect and won't prevent you from feeling a little dizzy.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

*the scientist in us has arrived*

Excellant answers.I never would have thought that fishermen knew such big words..lol..i guess what works for me is waiting and anticipating my buddies to get sick is how i dont get it..


----------



## zopilote (Oct 10, 2003)

I used the patch and I didn't get sick. The bay was rough, and others on the boat did get sick. As I said before, I used to sail the North Atlantic many years ago. I remember that I would get sick on the first day out, and then I was fine. The patch wasn't around in those days. I've been out there for 2 months at a time, only coming in to re-fuel, but only felt sick on my first day out. Since I was only going out for a day this weekend , I really did not want to spend that time puking. Either the patch worked, or I didn't need it....but I had a great time and caught some tautogs. We fished abord the Myrtle M, a fine old wooden boat out of Deltaville. I'll be going back for more of that...I had a great time!


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*seasickness is for REAL.......*

Seasickness is a REAL condition that IS NOT psychosomatic or in your head. It is a form of motion sickness; a real condition. Fortunately there are a lot of ways to combat the ill effects. Most of them have already been suggested. Having been in close proximity to boats, and all things boating here lately, here's what I've found. Dramamine works. It is NOT a placebo and is instead an antiemetic drug called Dimenhydrinate. It works very well when taken before boarding a boat, and as a supplement if you're out on the water for a long time. It can make you sleepy which is a bummer. Usually, the fishing keeps you awake. The ride in is maybe another story. They also offer a non-drowsy formula which is a different chemical and may have different side effects. I have tried both and prefer the Dramamine. Another unfortunate side effect of both is a mild headache. Take an Advil. Crystallized ginger, and real ginger ale are nice natural forms of an antiemetic. I always try and bring some Ginger Ale. And, for some reason salty snacks seem to help. If you begin to feel ill, try some pretzels or Salt&Vinegar chips, or whatever salty things you like. Beef jerky is another good one. I tried Bonine as a kid and it worked some. I have little experience with the patches. The folks who have used them on the boat seem to have been fine. I cannot personally suggest them though. Good Luck with your angling, and hopefully you won't be :barf: ing......... Fish on

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*One more thing.....*

... I have witnessed even the most seasoned Capt.'s and burly people get ill. They are always the folks who proclaim, 'I don't ever get seasick'.... Murphy's Law I guess?! Go ahead and take precaution's, then you won't have to even think about it. 


just my opinion

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## zopilote (Oct 10, 2003)

I too have seen well-seasoned,  salty sailors loose lunch over the rail. My doc was glad to prescribe the patch over the phone. I got 4 patches for $20.00. I put one on before I went to sleep and it stayed on through the next day...so I have 3 left. I didn't feel the least bit sick and I enjoyed the trip. I ate while I was out and I drank a few beers. The best part of it all was catching tautog. Have patch, will travel.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*That's GREAT!!!*

Ralph-free Tautog fishing....... You gotta love it. Thanks for the reporting the effectiveness of the patch..... Fish on

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

eaglesfanguy, 

We try to help others here. It is great that you do
not get seasick. Seasickness is very real for 
a lot of people. Since you never get seasick 
you probably would not have a lot of advice
to offer someone who does. Saying that it is 
just in their heads and making jokes is not
what you would expect from a question
asked on this forum. Just my opinion.


----------



## dballs (Mar 3, 2003)

take it easy on eaglesfanguy, he may be partially correct

read this article:

http://www.boatingmag.com/article.asp?section_id=8&article_id=249

The article seems very fair, but concludes with some info that may shock some of you:

"Mathematical minutiae notwithstanding, the bottom line here is when all is said and done, more than two-thirds of us can keep seasickness at bay, thanks to either real medicine or a real belief that something we're taking will work. All this, of course, presupposes the conditions aren't too Perfect Storm-ish—when the sea gets rough, only the genetically gifted are likely to escape with their stomachs intact."


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Take the pill and be done with it...*

1. Not worth wasting your money just to go to sea to get sick. I hate it when I see people get sick on party boats especially Dads who are taking their son's fishing for the first time.

2. Bring along a box of saltine crackers.

3. If you start feeling sick, do not go down below decks. Stay on the stern and concentrate on the horizon. This helps.

4. Some people get sick from the smell of diesel fumes. Stay near the fumes and get used to them. This will prevent you from getting sick from the smell of the fumes.

5. No greasy foods the day of the trip.

Enjoy your trip!


----------

